# Looking for Business Partner or for white labeling of my own brand - export UK2Europe



## cyber83uk (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for one or more UK companies with whom:

- I can go into partnership or

- can supply me coffee beans with or without packaging and with

- private branding / white labeling by using my own brand.

In short: I am looking for a supplier(s) or/and a business partner(s).

1 - I would like to buy the coffee beans, in bags that is roasted or not roasted from a UK company that imports as whole directly from Brazil, Costa Rica etc. on a good price (saving me on shipping).

2 - The beans would be delivered to Eastern Europe (packed or unpacked - branded or unbranded).

2 - Then I would like to brand it and package it (if is not already done in the UK).

3 - After this advertising & marketing (we have a serious budget for this).

4 - as a test I will first start marketing and selling in an Easter European country (where marketing costs are lower than in the UK) - so first to test the water and for other reasons.

(The information about this reason would be available to those with whom I start a discussion and who is seriously interested in this proposal).

5 - If the business concept proves itself than I would like to extend the business in the UK (with my partner if there will be one).

I would appreciate if anyone could send me a reply, preferably in a private message information about companies where from I can buy fine coffee beans in a good price (which, optional only, can do the packaging with private labeling with our brand).

I am also interested in getting in touch with someone who would be interested in developing the above concept (UK resident(s) only with serious individual(s) or an already existing company who has the experience and contacts) for developing the brand and the business concept together and extending to the whole Europe with time.

About us and about our resources and other confidential bits we would strictly do discussions privately.

Thank you for reading and thank you for any comments you would add to this thread.

Regards,

TJ


----------

